# MiniDSP basic question



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Im looking to purchase 2 minidsp units (2x4 units). One for my theater subwoofer and one for my stereo system. I'm just not sure which unit to purchase. There are two options for input voltage. Which do I choose? In both cases, I'm using a reciever as pre amps. 

Thanks,


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

I had the same question when i got mine.

After several research and advices i decided to get the balanced, just to be in the safe side.

My miniDSP is between my Yamaha receiver and my inuke amplifier


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

There are two 2x4 units available. One for unbalanced (read RCA) systems and one for balanced (read XLR) systems. On both the inputs are jumper configurable between RCA unbalanced standard 0.9vrms max and balanced standard 2.0vrms max. The unbalanced unit has an output of 0.9vrms max and the balanced unit has an output of 2.0vrms max. This is not configurable. It should be noted that the input channel gain is after the ADC (analog-to-digital converter) so it's up to the upstream device to control any possible clipping. Of course the balanced units take the standard 3-wire connection and the unblanced units are 2-wire. There are conversion drawings available to convert an RCA out to connect to a XLR in and vice-versa. There are also level conversion units available for around $60 US for two channels.

I found that my sub outs on my Pioneer SC-71 would deliver ~2.1 vrms @ ref out (+12db on the volume - max)so I set the input jumper(s) to the 2.0vrms position.


----------

